# Tied some wets for the Provo



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

I turned off the election that night, listened to music and tied flies instead. Past weekend, I ties a few more. Mostly BWO and similar types. Can't wait, I'll be getting into SLC on Thursday and be fishing for a week. I'll let you know how things go


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

You should also take a look at the Utah killer bug. I've had amazing success with that the last couple of weeks and it's super easy to tie up. 
Have a great time! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

is there a shop I can pick some of these up? I won't have my tying gear and I can't find that yarn here in Portland.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a new fly fishing shop that just opened approx 1700 N state Orem. Called fly fish food. They may have a website too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You might want to bring a few egg pattern/glo bugs as well for next week.


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ah well... Thanksgiving week was really nice. The weather and honey do's cut my fishing time down so I ended up being a guide for my son instead and he caught a couple nice ones. He had a good time fishing, watching other fishers, and playing on the beaver dams, so it was good. Once I find a job and get out to SLC permanently, I'll get the me time in and teach my boy as well until he can fish without supervision. 
Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.


----------

